# Heimnetzwerk mit 2 PC's und IPTV



## illuminatus26 (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ende Februar ist es so weit und der Wechsel zur Telekom steht an. Ich habe das volle Programm mit Telefon, DSL und IPTV genommen.
Nun wollte ich auch alles direkt schön mit Netzwerkkabel verbinden.
Der Receiver für Entertain, sowie 2 PC's sollen an den Router über Kabel angeschlossen werden. Der Router soll im Treppenhaus eines Einfamilienhauses zwischen 1. Stock und Dachboden stehen. Dafür werde ich ein ca. 25 m langes Netzwerkkabel für den Receiver ziehen müssen. Mit diesem Kabel werde ich durch dasselbe Fallrohr auch ein Stromkabel (ca. 12 m) für den Router ziehen müssen. Die beiden Kabel werden etwas Spiel haben, wobei nicht ausgeschlossen werden kann, dass sie sich an der ein oder anderen Stelle berühren.
Mein Problem ist nun, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich für ein Netzwerkabel benutzen soll. Das wichtigste Kriterium sollte sein, dass es keine Störungen durch das Stromkabel im Datenverkehr und somit im Fernsehbild gibt. Dann sollte es noch einigermaßen zukunftssicher sein, sodass ohne Probleme irgendwann mal VDSL 50 benutzt werden kann, ohne ein neues Kabel ziehen zu müssen.

Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## chmee (18. Januar 2010)

Also für VDSL würde auch altes Cat5 reichen. In Anbetracht der Zukunftsträchtigkeit und auch besseren Abschirmung sollte man Cat7 legen, welches etwa 60Eur/100m-Rolle kostet. Dass ein 230V-Stromkabel daneben liegt, ist nicht sonderlich schlimm. Probleme wird es erst bei CEE höher 32A oder HAN16/32 geben. 

mfg chmee


----------



## illuminatus26 (19. Januar 2010)

Ok, dass hört sich schon einmal ganz gut an mit dem Cat7-Kabel.
Habe in der Zwischenzeit auch noch einen Artikel auf Wikipedia gelesen und wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ist ein Cat7-Kabel mit SF STP Abschirmung momentan das beste, was man kriegen kann. Ist das so richtig?

Das nächste wären dann die Anschlüße. Optimal wäre es, wenn das Kabel am Ende beim Router Stecker und am Ende, wo der PC steht, Netzwerkdosen hätte. Zur Not wären aber auch beidseitig Stecker OK.
Jetzt habe ich aber noch irgenwo gelesen, dass Cat7 sich nicht mit RJ45 verträgt. Ist das auch so richtig? Was wäre die Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## chmee (19. Januar 2010)

Wenn es um Kupferkabel für Datenversand geht, ist Cat7 die beste Lösung. Päärchen einzeln abgeschirmt, zusätzlich die Schirmung um alle Adern, zum Schutze voreinander und vor Fremdenwirkung (für 1GBit würde auch Cat5e reichen). Bei 10GBit wurde Kupfer in den Standards ausgeschlossen und sieht nur noch optische Leitungen vor..

Da das Kabel von der Rolle kommt, kannst Du die Endpunkte setzen, wie Du willst, ob Dose oder Stecker. Und Nein, ich sehe kein Problem bei der Nutzung von RJ45-Steckern bei Cat7, lediglich die Abschirmung endet früher (weil Du nur die Kupferadern in den Stecker kriegst), was aber nicht wirklich problematisch ist, es war bei Cat5e nicht anders und 1GBit war/ist auch auf Cat5e erlaubt/standardisiert. Nur empfehle ich Cat7, weil es nicht soo teuer ist, aber die gewünschte Abschirmung mitbringt - für den Fall, dass weitere Kabel in den Schacht kommen.

mfg chmee


----------



## illuminatus26 (21. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich bereits gestern eine weitere Frage gepostet habe. Nur wo ist sie hin?
Nun ja, dann auf ein Neues...

Dann werde ich wohl Cat7-Kabel verwenden.
Muss ich auf etwas bestimmtes achten, wenn ich Kabel und Stecker kaufe?
Gibt es da verschiedene Durchmesser für das Kabel.
Gibt es unterschiede bei den Steckern?
Werden die Stecker bei Cat7 auch mit einer Crimpzange motiert?
Brauche ich da eine spezielle Zange oder kann ich auch eine benutzen die für Cat5-Kabel genutzt wird?


----------



## chmee (21. Januar 2010)

Nein, musst auf nix Besonderes achten. Du kannst (im Normalhandel gibt es nur die) die normale Cat7-Leitung kaufen. Es gibt von den RJ45 Steckern welche mit Alurahmen anstatt komplett Plastik, das würde die Abschirmung abrunden, ist aber in Deinem Fall (meiner Meinung) nicht nötig. Die Crimpzange ist die Gleiche.

mfg chmee


----------



## illuminatus26 (22. Januar 2010)

Ein Bekannter hatte mir erzählt, dass er Probleme mit dem crimpen des Cat7-Kabel hatte. Er meinte, dass Kabel wäre zu dick gewesen. Er hätte wohl Verlegekabel gekauft...
Aber ich glaube, dass ich jetzt doch besser Dosen auf beiden Ende der Kabel mache und dann mit kurzen Kabeln zum Router gehe. Gibt bei den Dosen etwas, was man beachten müsste? Gibt es da Unterschiede?

Nur so nebenbei, wie funktioniert das mit den Patchpanel's?


----------



## chmee (22. Januar 2010)

Also, es gibt auch [wiki]GG-45[/wiki]-Stecker, aber der Aufwand ist doch n bissel hoch, denn GG45-Stecker passen nicht in RJ45-Dosen. Und Cat7 kann man auch crimpen, nur ist es n bissel fummeliger. Letztlich lässt man n bissel mehr Schirmung weg, dann geht es.

Patchpanel : Ein Haufen normaler (nicht gekreuzter Anschlüsse). Fertig. Dazu nimmt man dann normale Patchkabel, die sind einfach nur kurz, mehr nicht.



> Aus einem anderen Forum:
> 
> Das Problem hier ist das -xxx- versucht hat Netzwerkstecker auf Verlegekabel zucrimpen. Das ist nicht möglich, man benötigt Patchkabel, bei dem die einzelnen Litzen aus vielen miteinander verdrillten Einzellitzen bestehen und wo jede Einzelader (also Litze + Ummantelung) einen Durchmesser von 0,4 - 0,5mm hat. Das Kabel was du verwendet hast ist wohl Verlege- bzw Installationskabel. Dieses hat 8 massive Einzellitzen mit einem jeweiligem Durchmesser von ca. 0,6 mm pro Litze (also ohne Ummantelung). Für solche Kabel benötigt man Netzwerkdosen bzw. Patchfelder (bei eBay günstig zuhaben) wo man die Verlegekabel meist in LSA-Technik auflegt.
> 
> Was Du benötigst ist CAT 7 Patchkabel und nicht Verlegekabel


http://www.informationsarchiv.net/forum/topic18492.html
http://www.supportnet.de/listthread/214448

mfg chmee


----------

